# Oregon Trail Order



## sarahjane (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, I am just about to put in an order with Oregon Trail again.  Even though it takes forever for shipping I am in love with their oils (at least the ones I have so far) so it's definately worth the wait to me. 

Here is my list.  Have any of these caused problems in CP for any of you?  I looked on the Scent Review Board but surprisingly only a couple were there.  I am going to order the six 2 ounce sample pack plus one more!

Bee My Honey
Black Pepper
Damascus Rose (I am looking for a true rose scent, no too perfumy)
Dutch Breezes
Frosted Lemon Pound Cake
Summer Strawberries
Victorian Violets

I am so excited!

Edited because what I meant to say was that I haven't ordered them as of yet but plan too and I didn't want to be a liar!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 19, 2008)

sarahjane said:
			
		

> Hey, I am just about to put in an order with Oregon Trail again.  Even though it takes forever for shipping I am in love with their oils (at least the ones I have so far) so it's definately worth the wait to me.
> 
> Here is my list.  Have any of these caused problems in CP for any of you?  I looked on the Scent Review Board but surprisingly only a couple were there.  I am going to order the six 2 ounce sample pack plus one more!
> 
> ...



The summer strawberries faded a bit for me at first but the scent did come back although it is still pretty light. It discolored to a medium tan.  I don't recall it giving me any trouble when I soaped it though.   I've not soaped any of your other selections. 

I love OT oils too.


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply!!  I'll remember about the Strawberry!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

Strawberry FO tends to do that. :?   I have one from another supplier that does turn my soap a darker color and fades then comes back, but much lighter,  you might want to increase your FO to at least 1 ounce PPO and try that and see if it sticks better after cure.  Some have had softer bars using strawberry FO in soap, though I did not have that issue.

Paul


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Strawberry FO tends to do that. :?   I have one from another supplier that does turn my soap a darker color and fades then comes back, but much lighter,  you might want to increase your FO to at least 1 ounce PPO and try that and see if it sticks better after cure.  Some have had softer bars using strawberry FO in soap, though I did not have that issue.
> 
> Paul



I have heard that about strawberry too so I did soap it with 1 oz/ppo. I'm not a fan of strawberry but this one is not too bad. It is not a sweet, syrupy strawberry like some can be.


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!  My daughter requested strawberry soap so I am going to try it!  She is 5 years old and my biggest "soap supporter"!


----------



## hellocrafty (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered from OT for the first time a few weeks ago and have noticed a strong alcohol odor in the FO's.

has anyone else noticed this? Specifically, the Green Apple & Sandalwood were strong.


----------



## sarahjane (Feb 22, 2008)

Hellocrafty,

That's really odd.  I haven't noticed any alcohol smell at all.  I don't have either of those scents though.  The lemon pound cake is good enough to eat!  

Is this smell still there after you soap it or just OOB?


----------



## WLNB (Apr 21, 2008)

*Oregon Trail Order - Summer Strawberries*

I purchased this FO last year (in the glass bottles) and then again this year (in the plastic bottles - which they claimed they would only use over the holidays) and for whatever reason there is a difference since my last purchase. The previous fragrance was of a thick, syrupy texture and very golden in color with a smooth scent (like strawberries and cream) and this new bottle pours like water, is lighter in color and appears to have a much more bitter scent to it. I told Susan about it and she claims it's the same manufacturer and that nothing has changed. Well, obviously it has!

If anyone else has had this same experience, it would be great to know or hear. I just find it really disappointing that the fragrance changed that much and they aren't fessing up as to why it's so different! :x


----------



## sarahjane (Apr 25, 2008)

wlnb,

The oil I just received is a light golden color and smells just like strawberries and cream.  Every nose is different though.  Maybe you got a bad batch or something.


----------



## amillion3147 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sigh oregon trails. I wanted so much to like this company but unfortunatley doubt I ever will order from them again. Maybe I just picked the wrong scents in my sampler but didn't like any but two scents and that was the jasmine and chai tea.


----------



## antella (Jan 1, 2009)

The Damascus Rose was awful to me.  Way too green and strong.  I told her there at OT that I wanted a sweet, fresh rose and this isn't.  Is old lady-ish.


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2009)

amillion3147 said:
			
		

> Sigh oregon trails. I wanted so much to like this company but unfortunately doubt I ever will order from them again. Maybe I just picked the wrong scents in my sampler but didn't like any but two scents and that was the jasmine and chai tea.



bummer - I've had lovely FOs from them.  Did you check out your choices on the Scent Review Board first?  http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php (you need to join before you can view)


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Carebear.  Always check on the Scent Review before ordering.  Some of the most wonderful scents I have used come from them.  I will alway reorder there.  But, believe me, I have had some awful duds too.
I hate to waste the oils in trial and error, not to mention the time...wish we could always know ahead of time.

rita


----------



## antella (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes checking on the Review Board doesn't help.  I've done that and gotten ones I just didn't agree with other soapers about.  The Scent Forum I also check but sometimes those reviews are even less helpful.  One person just said "Wow!" and that was it.  No details, no particulars, not even if wow meant good or terrible.

It could be that noses are different but sometimes people just don't know that the fragrance is a certain way or has certain notes.  Like the Damascus Rose I got is nice if you want a heavy, old-fashioned rose but if you want sweet and fresh like I said I did without the green notes, those comments will steer you otherwise.


----------



## abigtroutt (Jan 17, 2009)

I had good luck with Oregon Trail.  I've had lots of good comments on my soaps with her FO's.


----------



## smittenheart (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews on this company..

but I have a few of their FO's as I got them when people are destashing..

and the ones I have used seem to soap with ease..I LOVE the chocolate truffle!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 12, 2010)

ive never ordered from them, im happy with peak and ng and bertsheavenscent, but i did order straight strawberry from wsp(someone req it, i dont like sweet smells like that) and it smells really nice not too surupy smelling.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2010)

I have _sweet strawberry _from WSP and it is amazing! Smells like a big bowl full of sliced ripe berries!


----------



## smittenheart (Feb 15, 2010)

I am currently on  a search for some awesome strawberry..its sort of a 'mission' that I chose to accept 

I have BCN-strawberry cheesecake & strawberry jam

and I have used MMS-wild strawberry:its alright..I am NOT dazzled but its alright..

I cant wait to soap the other 2 though..


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Oregon Trail Order - Summer Strawberries*



			
				WLNB said:
			
		

> I purchased this FO last year (in the glass bottles) and then again this year (in the plastic bottles - which they claimed they would only use over the holidays) and for whatever reason there is a difference since my last purchase. The previous fragrance was of a thick, syrupy texture and very golden in color with a smooth scent (like strawberries and cream) and this new bottle pours like water, is lighter in color and appears to have a much more bitter scent to it. I told Susan about it and she claims it's the same manufacturer and that nothing has changed. Well, obviously it has!
> 
> If anyone else has had this same experience, it would be great to know or hear. I just find it really disappointing that the fragrance changed that much and they aren't fessing up as to why it's so different! :x



Suz told me that she'd had her scents made phthalate-free (I don't know how many) and she's been getting word back that some seem aa little different in performance but she didnt say scent.  I wouldn't know anyway because I've only just had the recent order and a few from way back that I either don't remember how they were or have been discontinued.  The Bee My Honey, by the way, smells way off base to me.  I get baby powder, mostly unless it magically transforms itself in soap.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't tried any on your list....but the best for me so far has been Sapmoss, and the worst, probably Enchanted Forest....not enchanting!


----------

